# MAPTOOLS virtual tabletop:  anyone done all ofthe MM tokens yet?



## Emirikol (Jul 11, 2008)

MAPTOOLS virtual tabletop:  anyone done all ofthe MM tokens yet?

jh


----------



## heruca (Jul 12, 2008)

I believe a full set of such tokens can be found on the RPTools site, in the Gallery section, and another such set has recently been posted on the new Gametable forums.

IMO, these are not OK to distribute online, even for free, as the source images used to make them are not in the public domain. They belong to WotC.


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't know where I got them, but trying Google'ing for "brisinge book monster 1", since that's the folder I have them in on my laptop.  I'm pretty sure the first word is the user name...


----------



## Emirikol (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys.  It makes it really easy to play D&D on maptools when you have the tokens..and a pain in the butt when you have to create them from scratch (no matter what artwork you use 

jh


----------



## Otterscrubber (Aug 6, 2008)

Where do I find maptools?  This sounds really neat.


----------



## Gorok (Aug 6, 2008)

www.rptools.net  is the site where Maptools is at.


----------

